

Mothers, Tell Your Children to Be Software Coders - prostoalex
http://online.wsj.com/articles/andy-kessler-mothers-tell-your-children-to-be-software-coders-1411770575

======
patio11
I have very little difficulty believing that Google offers $280k salary
packages routinely and that $8 million has been offered in GSUs to at least
one engineer, but that being a routine enough offer to flummox a recruiter
strikes me as unlikely.

Anybody at AmaGooFaceSoft want to provide a little color commentary here?

[Edit to add: I've been told, by multiple people I trust on the matter, that
my sense of this was largely correct. $2 million a year is within the realm of
feasibility for top contributors -- a handful in a year out of tens of
thousands -- but very, very much not a standard offer for a generic 28 year
old engineer.]

~~~
prostoalex
It's a probability game.

Being a software engineer and working at Google significantly increases your
chances of such an offer versus not being one and not working there.

------
andrea_s
I always find myself irked by this kind of message - aside from looking like a
cheap shot to drive labour costs down in the long term, I wonder if we are
truly unable to find a middle ground between "follow your dreams (and die in a
fire)" and "go do X right now because X is growing and pays nicely". What
about "do what you'd like to do without losing sight of the reality"?

------
markbernard
Paywall fail.

